# Snow on Friday 12/7?



## TwinTips21 (Dec 5, 2007)

Lets hear it!


----------



## Flyinbysti (Dec 5, 2007)

possible, I haven't looked at the radar. but i heard a rumor me might get some


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 5, 2007)

It's dumping here in PA...almost an inch on the ground in Allentown..and big fat flakes..


----------



## ajl50 (Dec 5, 2007)

12/7?  I could maybe a light flurry or showe but nothing i've looked at has any real precip then. As far as I can tell the strongest chance for good mountain snow would be 12/10 when the moisture from a storm hitting the cali-coast tomorrow starts to make it here.


----------



## Euler (Dec 7, 2007)

*snowing now in Mt Snow Valey*

It's been snowing on and of for a couple hours in the Mt. Snow area.  Probably get an inch or two out of it.  It'll be a nice freshening to start the weekend with!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 7, 2007)

It's snowing pretty good in Watertown, CT right now.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 7, 2007)

It's snowing moderately here in Coventry with 1/2" on the ground and 30.2F


----------



## roark (Dec 7, 2007)

Dusting in Keene NH.


----------



## Justin10 (Dec 7, 2007)

Right around an inch here in Plymouth, NH.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 7, 2007)

An inch of fresh Poe at Blue mountain PA


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 7, 2007)

About a half inch up at K.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 7, 2007)

A bit over 1" here at home with terrible driving conditions earlier this evening.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 7, 2007)

Suck. If this past week's storm didn't bring people out in droves this weekend, snow on Friday in the flat lands will almost certainly pack the slopes.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 11, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> Suck. If this past week's storm didn't bring people out in droves this weekend, snow on Friday in the flat lands will almost certainly pack the slopes.



Looks like you'll have to go back to Burke again :razz:


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 11, 2007)

Not a chance. This coming weekend should be fantastic. Burke doesn't quite have the base and things are starting to open up to better distribute traffic.


----------

